# Could use help, What's the best tricep exercise for the outside tricep to show



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

As the titles says, I want to get the outside part of my tricep to go bigger like to show the ball part more if you get me.

:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i dont understand what you mean but my 2 favourite tricep exercises are cgbp and rope pull downs


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Close grip bench presses have worked well for me.

I pyramid up for about 4 warmup sets then do 8 sets to failure.

The first set i get about 5 reps so by the time i reach the final sets i get 1-2 reps.

Thats all i do for tris


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Close grip bench presses have worked well for me.
> 
> I pyramid up for about 4 warmup sets then do 8 sets to failure.
> 
> ...


Is that after your chest workout ?


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I used to to mate made little progress.

It was when i did them on their own day that i made most gains.


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

i duno what ya mean m8, but my fav few are cable skull crushers normal push downs and rope push downs


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> I used to to mate made little progress.
> 
> It was when i did them on their own day that i made most gains.


ah rightt,, do u do isolation chest exercises then matey ? interesting might try this to.


----------



## boyd_j (Apr 19, 2008)

i usually start with tricep pushdowns to warm up then close grip bench followed by ez french press then finish off with weighted dips


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

Think i know which part he means, like the part on outside of bicep that looks like it wraps around it, only exercises i do is skullcrushers , close grip and dare i say it kickbacks, kickbacks seem to be frowned upon, i use em to burn out triceps and i feel it burn on outside of ticep. Technique is hugely important with kickback , i foun after kicking back, the best burn is slowly returning it, 4 sets of 12 reps should do it.


----------



## Tom1990 (Dec 21, 2008)

what im doing at moment......

skull crushers to behind the head going up to heavist weight i can do 2sets of 10 with

weighted dips 4 sets of failure

rope pull downs 5 sets of 12 going heavier each time. i did it yesterday and i cant even straighten my arms!


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

dingosteve said:


> Think i know which part he means, like the part on outside of bicep that looks like it wraps around it, only exercises i do is skullcrushers , close grip and dare i say it kickbacks, kickbacks seem to be frowned upon, i use em to burn out triceps and i feel it burn on outside of ticep. Technique is hugely important with kickback , i foun after kicking back, the best burn is slowly returning it, 4 sets of 12 reps should do it.


Yeah, u know when you do kickbacks, and u feel that sorta muscle its that technique but i really hate kickbacks so wondered if it was another exercise like that ?


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

and cheers all for the tips and so will rep around


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

welshrager said:


> ah rightt,, do u do isolation chest exercises then matey ? interesting might try this to.


No mate my chest routine is about 4 warmup sets flat bench then 5 sets of flat to failure then 5 incline to failure ,very intense though.


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

you ever tried dips? if you can do them id say try them

btw Dsahna looking fooking massive


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

BigDom86 said:


> you ever tried dips? if you can do them id say try them
> 
> btw Dsahna looking fooking massive


:beer:reps

You look big too mate


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

welshrager said:


> Yeah, u know when you do kickbacks, and u feel that sorta muscle its that technique but i really hate kickbacks so wondered if it was another exercise like that ?


you could do 1arm db extenison. you know hold it behind your head then bring it up. i sometimes do these last just to give the tricep that final push


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> :beer:reps
> 
> You look big too mate


 :bounce:


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

Reverse grip dips?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

reverse grip?


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

i was doing reverse grip pull downs and i felt the same sorta pain as if u was doing pushbacks, u think they do the thing i was onabout ?


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i do reverse grip pull downs with a straight bar, forgot about those did them yesterday infact, like them alot


----------



## dingosteve (Apr 26, 2009)

The muscle is called Tricep Brachii, here is a link to 7 exercises that hit it

http://www.body-building-resource.com/bb45.shtml

good luck mate!


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

kingprop said:


> Reverse grip dips?


Sounds tricky, will have to try.....

CGBP for me or Fixed bar Tricep Extensions.


----------



## Bazooka Tooth (Apr 7, 2009)

dips


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Rickski said:


> Sounds tricky, will have to try.....
> 
> CGBP for me or Fixed bar Tricep Extensions.


gotta squeeze at end and feel pain after the 6 reps lol ;\


----------



## ryoken (Jan 8, 2009)

weighted dips is what has brought mine on the most and when i started doing separate day for tris/arms!! :thumb:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Ive seen me on my last set of cgbp not having the strength to even get the bar off the rack.lol.

Seperate days made alot of difference for me too mate.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

CGBP/Dips


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Dsahna said:


> Ive seen me on my last set of cgbp not having the strength to even get the bar off the rack.lol.
> 
> Seperate days made alot of difference for me too mate.


ima give that a ago, wud u mind posting ur routine out matey ?


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

On the subject of close grip I do around the same poundages as for regular bench does anybody else have similar experience with this.


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

Rickski said:


> On the subject of close grip I do around the same poundages as for regular bench does anybody else have similar experience with this.


i don't do the same amount  my chest is stronger i guess then, not sure


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Not quite the same I meant similar sorry like for bench 1 rep max is 3 plates for close grip have done 1 rep max at 52.5kg a side but not too much difference, never been a great bencher really.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

welshrager said:


> ima give that a ago, wud u mind posting ur routine out matey ?


Okay mate for tris its.

Cgbp warm ups of 50k,70k,90k,110k.

Then 8 work sets at 130k

Set 1 about 5 reps

2 4

3 4

4 3

5 2

6 2

7 1

8 1 or 0 if i cant lift it (or cant be ar$ed) 

Thats it!


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

^ Yalryt mate, its Lance from the gym!


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Rickski said:


> Not quite the same I meant similar sorry like for bench 1 rep max is 3 plates for close grip have done 1 rep max at 52.5kg a side but not too much difference, never been a great bencher really.


Yes mate only about 10k difference.


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Big Gunz said:


> ^ Yalryt mate, its Lance from the gym!


Lol whos this lance then


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Big Gunz said:


> ^ Yalryt mate, its Lance from the gym!


What gym you at Big Gunz


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Dsahna said:


> Yes mate only about 10k difference.


Ahhhh relatively it is not that much you know what i mean


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Rickski said:


> What gym you at Big Gunz


betta bodies, same as you! lol u must recognise me, look at my avi.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

haha so I do I chat to you sometimes am i right.


----------



## welshrager (May 27, 2009)

haha how random


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Rickski said:


> haha so I do I chat to you sometimes am i right.


lol yes u do, havent seen u tht much though lately.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Sorry i thought you were talking to Dsahna when you said who you were how's tricks bro.


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Big Gunz said:


> lol yes u do, havent seen u tht much though lately.


Yeah been getting in around 4 ish but only for 30-40 mins a bit short of time at the mo.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Things are good mate, hows the training going?


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Good good weight is similar close to 14 st but loosing inch's on waist and putting more up top strength is pretty good but you know me not a great eater if that part was ok I would be much bigger.


----------



## Big Gunz (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice good to hear mate. Just get eating more!


----------



## Pagie (Jul 1, 2008)

The place is filling up with Betta Bodies members :thumb:


----------



## Rickski (Jan 24, 2008)

Pagie said:


> The place is filling up with Betta Bodies members :thumb:


Good isn't it we need more though, is your TP on here?


----------

